# Should I go for Android?



## anurag100 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm willing to Buy a smartphone around 26000.I have set my eyes on Nokia N900 but can't decide if it is right to go with it or choose an Android device in a same range . Would you Guys think?


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 8, 2010)

I am using smartphones for last 5-6 years. All I can say that you should go for Android. Your budget is good, you will get newly released hTC Desire HD in that price if you wait a bit. Also before buying make sure that new Android version a.k.a 'Gingerbread' supports your device. You could alternatively go for Samsung Galaxy S but keep in mind that it doesn't have a LED Flash and Samsung's support is poor. Sony Ericsson X10 is an option but nobody knows when will it support Froyo. So if you want an Android device you have to reject 'NOKIA' first.
I am actually waiting for WP7 to come out with some reviews. I have faith in Microsoft as well as Google. If the review goes well then I might ditch Android and go for Dell Venue Pro. Otherwise I am buying the D-HD unless any other good/better devices come out in the mean time.
Now it's all up to you what you will buy, basically what matches your needs first.

Regards,
Saurav.


----------



## Rohan_B (Nov 14, 2010)

You can easily get an iPhone 3gs 8 gigs for 26K if you know the right place to buy!!
If you are opting for Android Phone Id suggest to g with the Samsung Galaxy S or other HTC phones!
Don't waste money on a 4G phone coz 4G is'nt coming to India for the next coming years!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 14, 2010)

Samsung Galaxy S. I need not say anymore.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 14, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Samsung Galaxy S. I need not say anymore.



Totally agree. Nothing comes close.


----------



## NainO (Nov 14, 2010)

Go for android...

Both Samsung Galaxy S and HTC Desire are great phones offering android-
Galaxy S : for its awesome specs and amazing display.
Desire : for its unmatched Sense UI and great build quality.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 14, 2010)

SenseUI is bloatware and restrictive.


----------



## NainO (Nov 14, 2010)

I was refering to looks and user friendly-ness. 
And why is it restrictive???


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 14, 2010)

It gets in the way sometimes. Use Vanilla Android, you'll know.


----------



## max_demon (Nov 19, 2010)

I Suggest to get a Motorola Milestone 2 because of :

1. Keyboard
2. Non-pentile screen


----------



## raman0890 (Dec 7, 2010)

n900 has maemo which kicks android's ass


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 7, 2010)

^
No, it doesn't.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 7, 2010)

raman0890 said:


> n900 has maemo which kicks android's ass



Lol , you had better submit a white paper that substantiates your claim  

Back on topic , my choice would be the Samsung Galaxy S . It recently got it's Froyo update (Android 2.2) , so that means full flash support (version 10.1) at last ^_^ . 
It's a real shame the phone's camera lacks a flash though , but hey..the rest of it's features like it's 1 GHZ processor are totally worth the money.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 7, 2010)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Lol , you had better submit a white paper that substantiates your claim
> 
> Back on topic , my choice would be the Samsung Galaxy S . It recently got it's Froyo update (Android 2.2) , so that means full flash support (version 10.1) at last ^_^ .
> It's a real shame the phone's camera lacks a flash though , but hey..the rest of it's features like it's 1 GHZ processor are totally worth the money.



This update has messed up Samsung galaxy S....i would say go for HTC Desire...i don't know if any of them will get an update to 2.3...if both of them get..then u should stick to Galaxy S...coz it has awesome display(AMOLED).I am too waiting for any reviews for WP7 phones...


----------



## max_demon (Dec 8, 2010)

Nexus S all the way  all the benifits of galaxy s + newer features


----------



## raman0890 (Dec 12, 2010)

Nexus s is a joke cant do 720p


----------

